# 10tb Roamio



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

MFSR says 10tb wd red drive has 5 regions and doesn’t support that, can anyone help


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

MFSR only works up to 8TB far as I know. If you want to do anything with a 10TB try MFST 3.3.


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

I’m having a problem with the commands on MFSTOOLS
I have tried every version of Mfsadd and while it sees the drive as a sdc reports bad commands for it


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you on TE3 or TE4? And this is a Roamio not a Bolt correct?


----------



## gerbigsexy (Jul 24, 2011)

te3 and i have a roamio and a bolt both show the drive with 186 hd hours


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gerbigsexy said:


> te3 and i have a roamio and a bolt both show the drive with 186 hd hours


I would not try it with a Bolt at this time, the software is being worked on. With TE3 and a Roamio it should work, has been done. I'd blank the 10TB first. Do you have a 4TB (or larger) drive available also? Do you need to keep recordings/settings? If not, here is what I would try. Remember this is for TE3 and a Roamio.

Blank the 10.
Put a blanked 4 (or a 6 or an 8) in the Roamio. Let it format, pull when it gets to the guided setup screen.
Run MFSR on the 4 (or 6 or 8)
Put it back in the Roamio, see if it has full capacity.
If it does CLONE (not copy) the 4/6/8 to the 10. Cloning dock is what I use.
Put the 10 into the Roamio to make sure the clone worked.
You should have 4/6/8 capacity showing on the 10. Pull drive if ok.
The do the mfsadd and mfsaddfix commands on the 10, 3 times if you used a 4, 2 times if a 6, one time if an 8.

This is not the easiest way to do it, really the method listed under the 10TB DIY Roamio post should work. If you are getting errors you need to post exactly what you are doing and the error messages you get while doing it.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gerbigsexy said:


> MFSR says 10tb wd red drive has 5 regions and doesn't support that, can anyone help


As tommage1 has already stated.

You need to be specific with what commands you are using when you are posting problems including the letter cases you are using when you are typing the command. Linux is case sensitive while Windows is not.

So what size drives are in your current TiVos and are they currently operational with those drives?


----------

